
Tell HN NYC: Hackers & Founders Meetup next Thursday, 6-8PM - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/events/home/vnq9pdylxo
======
spencerfry
That's the same night as Entrepreneurs Roundtable. :(

<http://eroundtable14.eventbrite.com/>

Can we do another night or an hour earlier?

~~~
daveambrose
I'm going to stick to this date/time as our last meetup was a logistical
nightmare since we switched the timing/place a few times (for a bunch of
different reasons, most notably the crappy weather).

Right now, we're at 21 RSVPs.

~~~
spencerfry
Understandable.

Next time, though, check <http://newyork.garysguide.org/> to see if other
events are taking place. However, there are so many events taking place that
it's hard not to have an overlap. :)

------
codyrobbins
Aha… an answer to my previous question!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=573730>

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Here's a calender you might be interested in:
[http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=nycusergroups%40bra...](http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=nycusergroups%40brandorr.com&ctz=America/New_York)

------
steveeq1
There's an LA YC hackers group for anyone that wants to join:
<http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=83407422326> . We haven't had
any meetups yet, but we'll probably have some soon.

------
agotterer
Oh no! I'm going to miss this one :\ Leaving for Vegas that day. Will be at
the next!

~~~
daveambrose
Awesome! We're going to be holding these Hacker & Founder meetups in NYC the
second to last Thursday of every month.

~~~
yan
=/

I realize it makes far less sense, but I'd love Fridays or weekends a lot
more, since that's when I'm usually in NY. None-the-less, I'm happy the NY
crowd are getting together.

